# HRBT Poacher



## baitslingin

*Not the best pics but .... this guy likes to run his nets criss crossed thru the southern side of the HRBT.... I've seen him do it quite a few times over the last couple of years... he must clean up out there :--|*


----------



## Tom Powers

Call the man 1-800-541-4646 report him when you see him out there. Better yet email the pictures along with the details to Col. Lauderman at VMRC and let him pass it on to the area Commander. If the guy is legal then he gets checked just like everybody else and he is done. Here is his email address.

[email protected]

Assuming that he has the correct licenses a striped bass permit, etc. it is legal (I don't like the law) for him to set his net adjacent to any bridge except for the CBBT between midnight Sunday and Midnight Wednesday.

That being said . . that is an realllyyyy small boat for a commercial fisherman to use and the only gear that it is legal to take striped bass, speckled trout, bluefish, black drum and black seabass with recreationally is hook and line. 

Here are sections from the regulations regarding gill nets next to bridges.

4VAC20-252-30. General prohibitions and requirements. 
I. Unless specified differently in other regulations, it shall be unlawful to place, set, or fish any gill net within 300 feet of any bridge, bridge-tunnel, jetty, or pier during any open recreational striped bass season in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries, except during the period midnight Sunday through midnight Wednesday. 

4VAC20-80-20. Gill nets.

It shall be unlawful for any person to set, place, or fish a gill net of any type in an area extending 250 yards from either span of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel. For purposes of this section, the distance shall be measured from the outer edges of each span and shall extend from the low water mark on Fishermans Island to the one-mile marker on the south end of the bridge-tunnel.


----------



## baitslingin

he has no lights on his boat and he only sets nets in the areas where the lights are out ..... we dont have to pretend he is legal.... i question the fact if he is legal to this country let alone to the fish laws :beer::beer:


----------



## Fishwander

Additionally , he doesn't have boating license showing on the bow, as required in most states.

The only possible ID of the boat is the make / model near the stern gunnel.

I imagine that the Environmental Police might want to visit him at his launch site upon his return to his vehicle. Do you know where he launches from ? A timely cellphone call to a pre-arrainged law enforecement number might be in order 

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander

Also , if he is selling his catch , law enforcement may want to follow him and see where he sells his catch. :--|

In many states, they also have a "Whistle Blower" law that might entitle you to 10% of the fines . :beer:

Fishwander


----------



## RuddeDogg

IF...he is poaching, I'd have to cut his nets.


----------



## Gamble

$100 says he's definitely doing this illegally. Let's catch him please.


----------



## m30power

get him


----------



## 757 Fire

Not exactly about this person or post but i noticed last week while fishing the hrbt from a boat that the nets do not have lights on them and fishing at night it was nearly impossible to see them when the sun started to go down. We may have missed them heading in although i believe we chopped right through it. Shouldnt there be a rule or law or atleast comon sense to put lights on your net so people dont destroy it.


----------



## Mr.P

I saw this guy doing the same thing around chics beach last year I called VMRC on him. Guess they didnt do anything. Dosen't surprise me one bit though.


----------



## redgrappler

I assume this is the same fellow that was noted on the TKAA site. On there he said he couldn't speak english with an asian accent. 

That being said, is he Asian, Caucasian, hispanic? Was anyone able to see?

Great post by the way.


----------



## baitslingin

he's Asian


----------



## rattler

He must be fishing for the family business. The "boat" looks like a 10' and he is in real danger. Call the fish cops when you see him and the caost guard as a hasard to navigation. That will push the fine WAY UP! JMO. That boat is so small and lite, he could launch anywhere.


----------



## Shooter

#1 - I am all for busten poachers, as a matter of fact I do have the fish cops on speed dial and have used it, so don't do wrong in front of me.

#2 - Now if you don't have proof of wrong doing don't go running around pointing fingers,, there has been way to much of that already on this board.
Have you called the fish cops?, Do you know for a fact that he is doing wrong ? 

#3 - What difference does it make what race he is to all of you????

*IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE, SO STOP*


----------



## wannabeangler

Excellent post Tim!
...Shooter- I think the race "thingy" was just a way to help identify him....I guess....


----------



## togman

redgrappler said:


> I assume this is the same fellow that was noted on the TKAA site. On there he said he couldn't speak english with an asian accent.
> 
> That being said, is he Asian, Caucasian, hispanic? Was anyone able to see?
> 
> Great post by the way.



Or he just pretends he cannot speak english.


----------



## dlwn88

Screw that guy! What a piece of garbage. Well he won't be speaking any kind of language real soon if one of us takes care of him lol


----------



## baitslingin

Shooter said:


> #1 - I am all for busten poachers, as a matter of fact I do have the fish cops on speed dial and have used it, so don't do wrong in front of me.
> 
> #2 - Now if you don't have proof of wrong doing don't go running around pointing fingers,, there has been way to much of that already on this board.
> Have you called the fish cops?, Do you know for a fact that he is doing wrong ?
> 
> #3 - What difference does it make what race he is to all of you????
> 
> *IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE, SO STOP*


everyone hush now ya hear the shoota has spoken :beer: IF HE WAS EVEN REMOTELY LEGAL WOULDN'T HE HAVE AT LEAST A HEADLAMP ON AND NOT BE OPERATING ONLY IN THE DARK ?


----------



## earl of DC

shooter said:


> #1 - i am all for busten poachers, as a matter of fact i do have the fish cops on speed dial and have used it, so don't do wrong in front of me.
> 
> #2 - now if you don't have proof of wrong doing don't go running around pointing fingers,, there has been way to much of that already on this board.
> Have you called the fish cops?, do you know for a fact that he is doing wrong ?
> 
> #3 - what difference does it make what race he is to all of you????
> 
> *it doesn't make any difference, so stop*


bravo bravo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishyFingers

baitslingin said:


> everyone hush now ya hear the shoota has spoken :beer: IF HE WAS EVEN REMOTELY LEGAL WOULDN'T HE HAVE AT LEAST A HEADLAMP ON AND NOT BE OPERATING ONLY IN THE DARK ?


im with baitslingin, if he wont doing wrong then why is he out there in a 10' boat with no nav lights and his boat is not reg. 

Rule 23 Part C of the USCG Navigation Rules says he must have running lights and either a mast light and stern light or an all around white light so right there we already see he is in the wrong

:beer:


----------



## smacks fanatic

Shooter said:


> #1 - I am all for busten poachers, as a matter of fact I do have the fish cops on speed dial and have used it, so don't do wrong in front of me.
> 
> #2 - Now if you don't have proof of wrong doing don't go running around pointing fingers,, there has been way to much of that already on this board.
> Have you called the fish cops?, Do you know for a fact that he is doing wrong ?
> 
> #3 - What difference does it make what race he is to all of you????
> 
> *IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE, SO STOP*


totally agree. yall need to shut up!


----------



## smacks fanatic

dlwn88 said:


> Screw that guy! What a piece of garbage. Well he won't be speaking any kind of language real soon if one of us takes care of him lol


get him man get himopcorn:


----------



## dlwn88

smacks fanatic said:


> get him man get himopcorn:


Haha I wish. I don't have my kayak yet so the most I could do is pull over if I was driving on the bridge and yell hahaha. I'd be nice to watch if someone get approach him and tell him to stop that crap lol


----------



## Shooter

Well who all have you called to report his activities??? other than get on here and assume he is doing wrong and start crap slingin.

Do something positive other than stiring up trouble


----------



## tripp

really slingin, you are stirring up stuff because someone is running without lights, has no registration on his boat and running nets in the dark by the bridge. theres nothing wrong with that right? 

lets be real here, he is breaking the law and sling is just trying to let everyone know he is out there and to keep a eye out for him.


----------



## HokieDJ

Once again. When you see him breaking the law, are you going to report him or are you trying to egg on someone to take the laws in their own hands?


----------



## Slapwater

No way! This is not the only guy out there that is doing this, and with the reports that I am reading on our dwindling striper population for example the magazine Proptalk @ Basspro Dec 2010 pg 52 Rockfish survey below average again! Very sobering info, we can't look the other way and let it slide, we must be aware of the situation so we, or I can act the next time he is seen doing this our backyard.


----------



## Justfshn

Should have called the fish cops on him and waited for them to show up and then posted this once you were certain he was in the wrong. Either way its a 50/50 on p+s. Some will commend you others will persecute you.


----------



## ketch69

Posting this on here does nothing but stir up crap. If you gave a rip you would have called the law ASAP when you saw what was going on. It almost like you are hoping somebody else will step up to the plate and do it.


Dean


----------



## baitslingin

we have called MANY times ....... KMA


----------



## Drumdum

tripp said:


> really slingin, you are stirring up stuff because someone is running without lights, has no registration on his boat and running nets in the dark by the bridge. theres nothing wrong with that right?
> 
> lets be real here, he is breaking the law and sling is just trying to let everyone know he is out there and to keep a eye out for him.


 I'm not seeing what his power is?? Is it enough to go faster than 7kt?? If not he is legal without running lights.. All that is required is for him to have a light to warn oncoming vessels of his presents... As far as the com thing being illegal,not sure about Va law??

jmo,report till ya can't report anymore.. As was suggested send the pics to the fisheries management..


----------



## hengstthomas

Drumdum said:


> I'm not seeing what his power is?? Is it enough to go faster than 7kt?? If not he is legal without running lights.. All that is required is for him to have a light to warn oncoming vessels of his presents... As far as the com thing being illegal,not sure about Va law??
> 
> jmo,report till ya can't report anymore.. As was suggested send the pics to the fisheries management..


Not doubting you but are you sure about that ? Here in DE you need lights if your under "Power" of any kind other than oars and if you vessel is over 16ft . You also have to be registered if your under "Power"

I am pretty sure that guy is not legal .. He is putting himself and others at risk .

I do agree with reporting over and over .. Heck make multiple calls until someone comes out .


----------



## hengstthomas

baitslingin said:


> we have called MANY times ....... KMA


And what happens when you call ? 
Please dont give up on this .. Someone could get hurt and he is stealing from us ALL !


----------



## hengstthomas

Shooter said:


> #1 - I am all for busten poachers, as a matter of fact I do have the fish cops on speed dial and have used it, so don't do wrong in front of me.
> 
> #2 - Now if you don't have proof of wrong doing don't go running around pointing fingers,, there has been way to much of that already on this board.
> Have you called the fish cops?, Do you know for a fact that he is doing wrong ?
> 
> #3 - What difference does it make what race he is to all of you????
> 
> *IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE, SO STOP*


I think most of what has been said needed to be said because I cant see this guy being legal and any info on him to help bust him is a good thing .. Maybe Baitslinging is afraid to report him (just saying) so all the info posted here can be used by someone who will get it done Legally .

I am the biggest hater of racism .. Many of you know this .

The crap we dont need on this site is dumb arse replies like this ..


dlwn88 said:


> Screw that guy! What a piece of garbage. Well he won't be speaking any kind of language real soon if one of us takes care of him lol


If something happens to this guy who do you think will be prime suspect #1 ??


----------



## Ryan Y

Where's a dead horse when I need one to poke at?

Under the Inland Navigation laws Rule 25 for sailing or vessels under oars.(and international) for the USCG, he's under 7 meters in length. One "electric torch or lighted lantern" as the USCG calls it that can be flashed at another vessel approaching. (Thanks SeaSchool). I notices the electric motor.
State laws concerning inland bodies of water (not what the coast gard considers inland navigable by the rules) may be different as they are different here to in NC.

Splitting hairs here I know but another rule of the road is that under the rules he is fishing at night and he is required to display green over white while underway but not making way. If the latter then side lights and sternlight shall also be dispalyed regardless of size of the vessel because is fishing. Rule 26.

Man that test was a mutha!


----------



## wannabeangler

I just spoke to an officer with the VMRC and notified him of the illegal activities from this boat. (activities- running at night with no lights, no reg. #, gill netting at night near bridges, etc The officer explained to me the LAWS concerning boating and nighttime activities. He said, "When anyone, us yakkers or boaters, see this individual to call VMRC immediately. They will try to do all they can to stop this. This guy in the little boat IS ILLEGAL by law. Now all we have to do is coordinate with the VMRC and do what is right. Don't try to handle this yourself without the proper authorities! That's why they are there. They are here to keep being on the water SAFE for everyone. Thanks!


----------



## FishyFingers

Drumdum said:


> I'm not seeing what his power is?? Is it enough to go faster than 7kt?? If not he is legal without running lights.. All that is required is for him to have a light to warn oncoming vessels of his presents... As far as the com thing being illegal,not sure about Va law??
> 
> jmo,report till ya can't report anymore.. As was suggested send the pics to the fisheries management..


actually you are wrong, if you are a power driven vessel in inland waters you must have side lights, mast light and a stern light. in his case the mast light and stern light can be combined into 1 round light. believe me, i know this stuff like the back of my hand. 

Ryan Y 

You are somewhat correct, if he is a commercial fisherman then he would have to display his nav lights and an all around red over white light. but im going out on a limb and saying hes not a commercial fisherman


----------



## Drumdum

FishyFingers said:


> actually you are wrong, if you are a power driven vessel in inland waters you must have side lights, mast light and a stern light. in his case the mast light and stern light can be combined into 1 round light. believe me, i know this stuff like the back of my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Y
> 
> You are somewhat correct, if he is a commercial fisherman then he would have to display his nav lights and an all around red over white light. but im going out on a limb and saying hes not a commercial fisherman


 Guess you are correct?? Been over 25years since I took the test.. As I understood the law it was call the 7x7 under seven meters,under seven kts.. Never had that one on the test,thank goodness..  I can't really make out the power of the boat by the pic,and thought a trolling motor may fit under the 7x7 law..:redface:

And yes red over white fishing at night... White over red pilot ahead... Had to learn all sorts of stupid rymes to pass that test,cause my reading sucks.. 

Either way,if he's doing a commercial operation,he's in the wrong,unless Va laws are like NC,with a permit and a certian size net recreational netting is allowed.. Although harvest of stripers would put him under the jail... All that said,for someone to think putting this on a fishing board as opposed to reporting him or sending the pic to dmf is just a means of stirring up chit,and not accomplishing anything..


----------



## Smittroc

Yeah but lets say someone runs this guy over and kills him at night... Who gets sued?


----------



## Ryan Y

*Goodone.*



Smittroc said:


> Yeah but lets say someone runs this guy over and kills him at night... Who gets sued?


I say the Coast Gaurd gets him because he failed to keep a "Sharp lookout".

Im sure there are others that know those rules much better then I. We had this argument in class as well regarding vessels and lighting.. (Thread Hijak Coming) I asked why Kayaks, mainly touring ones that are under power and underway are not lighted with sidelights and stern ligtht or an all around one.

Ohwell. I'll submit that I quit now.


----------



## baitslingin

Drumdum said:


> . All that said,for someone to think putting this on a fishing board as opposed to reporting him or sending the pic to dmf is just a means of stirring up chit,and not accomplishing anything..


you think that they don't look at these boards  ya know what ? I DON'T GIVE A CHIT ! I hope that lil aisian dude cleans up all the stripas in the southern HRBT area. Or maybe he already has , judging by the lack of reports by you beachcombers. I'll just keep catchin' mine a little farther out opcorn:


----------



## FishyFingers

Drumdum said:


> Guess you are correct?? Been over 25years since I took the test.. As I understood the law it was call the 7x7 under seven meters,under seven kts.. Never had that one on the test,thank goodness..  I can't really make out the power of the boat by the pic,and thought a trolling motor may fit under the 7x7 law..:redface:
> 
> And yes red over white fishing at night... White over red pilot ahead... Had to learn all sorts of stupid rymes to pass that test,cause my reading sucks..
> 
> Either way,if he's doing a commercial operation,he's in the wrong,unless Va laws are like NC,with a permit and a certian size net recreational netting is allowed.. Although harvest of stripers would put him under the jail... All that said,for someone to think putting this on a fishing board as opposed to reporting him or sending the pic to dmf is just a means of stirring up chit,and not accomplishing anything..


the 7x7 is international waters only, inland waters is all PDVs. 


Ryan Y,

I think the kayaks with the trolling motors have found a little bit of a loop hole. i would think that when this rule was made up they didnt have kayaks with trolling motors. and i dont think you can look at some kayakas and tell they have a trolling motor. but kayaks that use trolling motors should be reg. and have running lights according to what the CFRs read. but i guess if no one is pushing the issue then why spend the money on the lights and reg?!



but if i happen to be at the hrbt and see this guy out there, rest assure ill be on the radio to the USCG and have them out there if for any reason his boat is illegal. i can only imagine that since he has no lights, he wont have PFDs, flairs, radio, throw ring or anything else like that so that would be enough right there to shut him down


----------



## BIG FINN

tripp said:


> really slingin, you are stirring up stuff because someone is running without lights, has no registration on his boat and running nets in the dark by the bridge. theres nothing wrong with that right?
> 
> lets be real here, he is breaking the law and sling is just trying to let everyone know he is out there and to keep a eye out for him.


 THIS IS THE REASON FOR THE POST,HE IS ILLEGAL NO MATTER WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.POWERED VESSEL,NO LITES,NO REGISTRATION,AFLIPPIN MILE OF NET STRUNG BACK AND FORTH THROUGH THE PILONS AND AS SOON AS YOU APPROACH HE HAULS ASS AND STARTS RETRIEVING HIS NETS AS FAST AS HE CAN ,nah he aint doin nothin wrong,ha:--|


----------



## tripp

exacty FINN, if you guys really are trying to defend this guy and belive he is doing nothing wrong you are a dumb a$$ yourself.


----------



## SNDFLEE

They all defended Mud, by the way was supposed to pay everyone back by Thanksgiving per cops or face arrest. He sent me a BLANK WHITE PIECE OF PAPER AS MY PAYMENT!!!! I guess he still is innocent too!!!!!


----------



## FishyFingers

i just love how slingin put this up here as a heads up, considering he and a couple other guys have said they've called and nothing has happend, and everyone is jumping his as$. i think the point of his post was look out for this guy and if you see him, call and turn him in and if enough people call i think they will be forced to do something.


----------



## surf rat

*Either way*

I bet he is eating fish for dinner. He might lay some Kung-fu on you at the ramp for flash blinding him.


----------



## SNDFLEE

He just needs the right officer like I found in Georgia. The right one won't just take the call he'll check him out! Keep calling!!


----------



## dlwn88

hengstthomas said:


> I think most of what has been said needed to be said because I cant see this guy being legal and any info on him to help bust him is a good thing .. Maybe Baitslinging is afraid to report him (just saying) so all the info posted here can be used by someone who will get it done Legally .
> 
> I am the biggest hater of racism .. Many of you know this .
> 
> The crap we dont need on this site is dumb arse replies like this ..
> 
> 
> If something happens to this guy who do you think will be prime suspect #1 ??


It was only a joke man, don't try to start a fight. I wouldn't be a prime suspect because I don't fish near there or even have a kayak  it angers me but I don't care enough to take action of my own. It's small in the greater scheme of things. It's wrong and he should be at least be looked at. Sorry you took it the wrong way I really didn't mean anything of violence.


----------



## hengstthomas

dlwn88 said:


> It was only a joke man, don't try to start a fight. I wouldn't be a prime suspect because I don't fish near there or even have a kayak  it angers me but I don't care enough to take action of my own. It's small in the greater scheme of things. It's wrong and he should be at least be looked at. Sorry you took it the wrong way I really didn't mean anything of violence.


Joke or not it was a threat and shouldnt be "Joked" about ! I can guarantee you will be looked into if something happens to him .
I hope he gets his due but that isnt for "US" to decide nor take matters into your own hands .. Thats idiotic !


----------



## BIG FINN

Check this out http://tkaa.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=k53p2up2v98gn66rprm3qnrj91&topic=1339.0


----------



## PoBenda

This guy is an idiot, but that doesn't give anyone else the right to be an idiot either. Keep an eye out for him, we need to stop this from happening in our bay. I'm glad Slingin brought it to our attention.

Sounds to me like this guy is poaching. To commercially fish in the US, you need to be a citizen. So any idea that he might be doing it legally is out.

I'm not sure about local regs, but i think the law as it was quoted earlier stated that it's illegal to do that recreationally. 

DON'T kick his @$$, trust me, it accomplishes nothing but getting well intentioned people in trouble.

Bottom line, we need to look for this guy and call the cops/Coast Guard/VMP. Even if he wasn't poaching, boating or yakking at night without a light is retarded. If you get your a$$ run over by a law abiding waterman, and the Coast Guard has to waste the precious money that they DON'T HAVE finding your a$$, you deserve to get keranged.


----------



## rattler

Shooter said:


> #1 - I am all for busten poachers, as a matter of fact I do have the fish cops on speed dial and have used it, so don't do wrong in front of me.
> 
> #2 - Now if you don't have proof of wrong doing don't go running around pointing fingers,, there has been way to much of that already on this board.
> Have you called the fish cops?, Do you know for a fact that he is doing wrong ?
> 
> #3 - What difference does it make what race he is to all of you????
> 
> *IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE, SO STOP*


 I to have the "fish cops" on speed dial. Saw 4 guys usind small flatties for crab bait on seagull. NO HABLA. Their nets were not even on the bottom, they were rolling on top. Then the guy I had talked to, got a phone call and it was ALL IN ENGLISH. 3hrs and NO fish cops.


Shooter said:


> Well who all have you called to report his activities??? other than get on here and assume he is doing wrong and start crap slingin.
> 
> Do something positive other than stiring up trouble


 You should look into this. Its about fishing.


----------



## smacks fanatic

baitslingin said:


> you think that they don't look at these boards  ya know what ? I DON'T GIVE A CHIT ! I hope that lil aisian dude cleans up all the stripas in the southern HRBT area. Or maybe he already has , judging by the lack of reports by you beachcombers. I'll just keep catchin' mine a little farther out opcorn:


like shooter said, shut the hell up about this racism "chit"!(he may have not said it the way i did but wtf)


----------



## lou1989

Saw this guy at 11/22 8:30pm coming in willoughby bay. No lights and with electric trolling motor. Almost bump into him paddling out. VMRC was out at the ramp waiting and checking.


----------



## FishyFingers

smacks fanatic said:


> like shooter said, shut the hell up about this racism "chit"!(he may have not said it the way i did but wtf)


i dont see anything racist about his comment so relax there big guy. if the guy is asian the hes asian....


----------



## baitslingin

apparently it's "racist" to call a Asain an "Asain" on P&S


----------



## Tom Powers

The more important question is where is he launching from? That information would be useful for VMRC as often times they have patrols out hitting the boat ramps at night checking bag limits, etc. and it is easier for them to get a car to a ramp or on a beach at a specific street than a boat to the bridge at night. 

During the day is another matter.


----------



## BIG FINN

Hey arent you a bald white dude? caucasian? or is that racist too? How bout a fat black guy?ha what a joke I couldnt tell you the diff between a japanese, chinese ,vietnamese ,korean and some native phillipinos so I categorize as most "asian" . If anybody is able to educate us give it a shot, "SHOOTER".


----------



## hengstthomas

If you dont know or cant tell the difference .. Asian is the best way to describe "Asians" BUT better yet "This dude" "That guy" "An older Gent" "A group of GUYS" or Person is the best way to describe ALL of us .. White , Black , Chinese , Spanish Ect are just asking for trouble .. Someone WILL find those terms offensive ..


----------



## FishyFingers

well then you better not call me a white guy, i have a little bit of a tan so i might get my panties in a bunch and sue someone


----------



## YakAttack

Hope they catch him. I'll report him if I see him.

Personally, I didn't see any racist comments. Knowing he's Asian might be able to help identify him, but in fairness to the P&S crowd it seems this is about poaching not racism. If a good ol' boy was doing this he would get no more slack than this guy is getting.

Regarding "violence", it's one thing to get pi$$ed about this kind of thing, but again, in fairness to the P&S crowd, I don't think the brand of whacko that would take matters into his own hands is hanging out on this board...

Anyway, thanks for the heads up Slingin'. It's good to see folks care enough to bring these things out in the open.


----------



## hengstthomas

FishyFingers said:


> well then you better not call me a white guy, i have a little bit of a tan so i might get my panties in a bunch and sue someone


Tan AND wearing Panties  I'd never call you a White guy 
We got other ways of describing folks like you 

J/K FF


----------



## FishyFingers

hahaha well played, sir. well played


----------



## baitslingin




----------



## Tom Powers

This was posted from the TKAA site.

"After getting my car loaded, I headed for the boat ramp parking lot and started asking questions of the guys loading their power boats. One boat had nearly run over the unlighted boat in the dark. They said the marine police had been around the ramp with their spotlight, but had left empty handed. *The boaters said the unlit boat had headed past the public ramps to the area under the bridge along the east side of Willoughby Bay.* I called the officer back and he said that unless we could see the other boat on the water, it was probably tied up at a dock and had gotten away this time."

So next is a little simple investigation . . . the next time folks are out goofing off during daylight hours and launching at Willoboughy (sp?) boat ramp wonder under the bridge and look for a sandpiper skiff maybe with an electric motor either on a beach or pier. . do some followup on the internet and give the MPOs some help in figuring out the location.


----------



## FishyFingers

yea thats a good thought. i do hope that something good becomes of this. 

again i dont see why this post went in the direction it went, i think slingin had the right idea by spreading the word. to be honest, i didnt have a clue this guy was out there and ive fished the hrbt for years, in a motor boat in the years past but i had a good friend get me into kayaks and ive been doing that for about 8 months. you can bet ill be on the radio to the uscg if i see this guy, ill report him for no lights and let them take care of the rest, including if his nets are infact legal


----------



## RuddeDogg

Well I think that "race" is NOT the issue. Who cares what his race is. The bottom line is, if he is poaching it's illeagal plain and simple. He should be reported EVERY time he is seen. Not only is he a dange to himself with no running lights, he is wearing dark clothing with no reflective material, he is a danger to boaters who can't see him.


----------



## wannabeangler

Not only should we thank "Baitslingin" for this, but thank "ToddF" for starting this notice! He was the first to notify about this guy, but Timm got a couple of really good pix! Either way, this guy WILL be caught from our combined effort.

btw- Asian, huh? Shouldn't we say, "Oriental" ? I mean Russians, Middle Easterners, and Indians are all "ASIAN" too.

They don't look like the proverbial ASIAN as we may see them, but they are!


----------



## tripp

Fishy you aint white, you a *******.:beer::fishing:opcorn:


----------



## hengstthomas

wannabeangler said:


> Not only should we thank "Baitslingin" for this, but thank "ToddF" for starting this notice! He was the first to notify about this guy, but Timm got a couple of really good pix! Either way, this guy WILL be caught from our combined effort.
> 
> btw- Asian, huh? Shouldn't we say, "Oriental" ? I mean Russians, Middle Easterners, and Indians are all "ASIAN" too.
> 
> They don't look like the proverbial ASIAN as we may see them, but they are!


Oriental .. Merriam-Webster describes the term as "sometimes offensive"

Me I also find it offensive as many times its a racial or ethnic slur . Oriental is a thing or place or a study and not well accepted by us who are from the Far East .


----------



## FishyFingers

tripp said:


> Fishy you aint white, you a *******.:beer::fishing:opcorn:


dang..... busted!


----------



## FishyFingers

hengstthomas said:


> Oriental .. Merriam-Webster describes the term as "sometimes offensive"
> 
> Me I also find it offensive as many times its a racial or ethnic slur . Oriental is a thing or place or a study and not well accepted by us who are from the Far East .


take this however you want... GET OVER IT! no one here is making anything racist. the fact is the guy is doing something thats wrong, and someone described the guy... the point of this post is to keep an eye out and call someone if hes seen. lets stick to the point and get this guy off the water


----------



## rattler

Tom Powers said:


> The more important question is where is he launching from? That information would be useful for VMRC as often times they have patrols out hitting the boat ramps at night checking bag limits, etc. and it is easier for them to get a car to a ramp or on a beach at a specific street than a boat to the bridge at night.
> 
> During the day is another matter.


 As small as that boat is, he could launch from the back of a truck on any beach.


hengstthomas said:


> Oriental .. Merriam-Webster describes the term as "sometimes offensive"
> 
> Me I also find it offensive as many times its a racial or ethnic slur . Oriental is a thing or place or a study and not well accepted by us who are from the Far East .


 When you can tell every "white" person, what STATE they were born in, your argument "don't hold water". When they say a "black" person did something, they don't say REALLY BLACK, COCO BROWN, LITE BLACK, ETC. GEEZZZZZ, everyone that speaks spanish is "MEXICAN". Get over it. 1 thing "white americans " do too well is generalise. I don't like " IDIOTS and ASSHOLES"!!!!! I don't care about color, shade, country of your ansestors, how much $$$$ you have, ETC!!! The "GUY" is breaking the law. That is the problem. Lets fix that first.


----------



## Shooter

baitslingin said:


> he has no lights on his boat and he only sets nets in the areas where the lights are out ..... we dont have to pretend he is legal....* i question the fact if he is legal to this country let alone to the fish laws* :beer::beer:


Now I wonder where I got that idea from ?

My job on here has been to play Ref to fights, baby-sitter to grown men, clean up druken post, cut off trouble before and after it starts.

Well it seems I can no longer do my job to keep everyone happy so just let Sandflea know it's time to have me replaced with someone who will bend to everyones will.

Thanks, it's been fun.


----------



## FishyFingers

redgrappler said:


> I assume this is the same fellow that was noted on the TKAA site. On there he said* he couldn't speak english *with an asian accent.
> 
> That being said, is he Asian, Caucasian, hispanic? Was anyone able to see?
> 
> Great post by the way.


geeee i dont know where he could have gotten that idea from 

you dont have to play baby sitter or ref, most the guys on here take care of their own. the few times ive ever seen you chime in, you've been fighting on the wrong side. just my thoughts though. :--|

it was good havin you around though


----------



## dood

Shooter, you'll never please anyone unless you read you posts 15 times, and then decide to delete it instead of submit it.

I read somewhere that someone thought it would be a good idea to to cut our unmarked boater's net floats, and then leave the nets in the water.

Remember, there are sharp crayons in the box and then others that ain't so sharp.


----------



## BlueHwy

hengstthomas said:


> If you dont know or cant tell the difference .. Asian is the best way to describe "Asians" BUT better yet "This dude" "That guy" "An older Gent" "A group of GUYS" or Person is the best way to describe ALL of us .. White , Black , Chinese , Spanish Ect are just asking for trouble .. Someone WILL find those terms offensive ..


Hey! Watch who you are calling older.  I might be offended.


----------



## BlueHwy

wannabeangler said:


> btw- Asian, huh? Shouldn't we say, "Oriental"


Btw - not that it really matters to this thread - which is about illegal fishing and boating safety...

but I've always heard that people are Asian and carpets are Oriental.


----------



## Shooter

I vote Fishfinger to be the new sitemod since he has been around so long and knows just how Flea wants to the site run. He knows all the history of guys throwing lead at boats and yaks, threats of line cutting, and the list goes on.

Come on Fishfinger, give us some of your great ideas of why it's OK for post on them Asian's always keeping undersize fish, when the Market place has rules no one reads and then get pissy when they break the rules and the post gets wacked (yes yours).

Open that mouth and lets see how far you can shove both feet in.

Just maybe I will go off and Flea will ban me


----------



## hengstthomas

rattler said:


> When you can tell every "white" person, what STATE they were born in, your argument "don't hold water". When they say a "black" person did something, they don't say REALLY BLACK, COCO BROWN, LITE BLACK, ETC. GEEZZZZZ, everyone that speaks spanish is "MEXICAN". Get over it. 1 thing "white americans " do too well is generalise. I don't like " IDIOTS and ASSHOLES"!!!!! I don't care about color, shade, country of your ansestors, how much $$$$ you have, ETC!!! The "GUY" is breaking the law. That is the problem. Lets fix that first.


Argument ? The guy asked and I answered So WTF is your problem ? This is the 2nd time you have misread something I posted and had to run your mouth about .



FishyFingers said:


> take this however you want... GET OVER IT! no one here is making anything racist. the fact is the guy is doing something thats wrong, and someone described the guy... the point of this post is to keep an eye out and call someone if hes seen. lets stick to the point and get this guy off the water


Get over what ? The guy asked a question and I answered it .
I dont care who or where that guy poaching came from .. I already told you that .

I dont know what your problems are but you should both go back and read what wba said .
There are so many nationalities in my family it would be impossible for me to be racial towards ANYONE .

I am done with this .. You guys are reading things that arent there .


----------



## FishyFingers

Well slick rick, last time I checked there was no rule about reccomending to someone trying to sell something. I reccomended he post it on other sites. My post related directly to the object for sale.

Also I don't see how this post has anything to do with other posts dealing with asians and under size fish. Let's say his nets are legal, his boat ain't and so this post is still leget. Now it turns into watch out for the guy in the unlit boat. You can argue till blue in the face but his boats still not legal and I know that for a fact...


----------



## togman

Shooter said:


> Now I wonder where I got that idea from ?
> 
> My job on here has been to play Ref to fights, baby-sitter to grown men, clean up druken post, cut off trouble before and after it starts.
> 
> Well it seems I can no longer do my job to keep everyone happy so just let Sandflea know it's time to have me replaced with someone who will bend to everyones will.
> 
> Thanks, it's been fun.



Shooter, don't throw in the towel. This same thing happened on the old Carolina Skiff board with some topic about selling turtles, a whole misunderstanding, the mod quit and a few months later the site closed up. I have been on here a long time, (around 7 years) and although I don't post much due to health issues and not being able to get out like I which I could, I do enjoy reading the posts.


----------



## RuddeDogg

And braid is better than mono, and circles are better than "j"s, and Ford is better than Chevy............


----------



## FishyFingers

RuddeDogg said:


> And braid is better than mono, and circles are better than "j"s, and Ford is better than Chevy............


naw man, Chevy all the way!!


----------



## want to fish

not (FORD) jeep the way to really travel.


----------



## BIG FINN

Shooter said:


> Now I wonder where I got that idea from ?
> 
> My job on here has been to play Ref to fights, baby-sitter to grown men, clean up druken post, cut off trouble before and after it starts.
> 
> Well it seems I can no longer do my job to keep everyone happy so just let Sandflea know it's time to have me replaced with someone who will bend to everyones will.
> 
> Thanks, it's been fun.


yoo aint quittin you ole white dirty bastage from west virginia ha


----------



## jamesriverrat

opcorn:


----------



## SNDFLEE

:fishing:opcorn:


----------



## SNDFLEE

Hey shooter if ya quit maybe you'll have time to weld that spike rack on my rack I been pmn ya about!!!


----------



## jtsurf

I fish around the HRBT from the beach a couple times a week. These visits are random and I have seen him every time I have been there in the last three or so weeks. I have seen the net laid out on the west side of the bridge, and i believe he goes to the east side to fish with a rod. I was assuming he was doing this legally because it is so blatant.


----------



## sand flea

This thread has outlived its usefulness. If you see someone poaching, call the authorities.


----------

